# Carob Chocolate



## Lana18 (Nov 22, 2007)

I was just curious about carob chocolate. I know it has no dairy or no caffeine. I was wondering if people with IBS can eat it? Thanks


----------



## MrBumwe (Oct 26, 2009)

I think its a pretty safe option jus have a suss of what else they put with it, sometimes the sugar/caffiene replacements are worse, i think i had carob rice cookies once,,,, tasted pretty average.


----------



## TareBear (Jan 9, 2010)

I ate carob chocolate chips for a while when I was first diagnosed with IBS. I liked them but I'm not sure that they necessarily helped any.


----------



## meboubou (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm not a fan of Carob... I used to live in a Coop where some coopers decided they wanted to proove me wrong.. that I couldn't see the difference... and changed my coco powder to carob powder... never had a worst tasting cake. That said, I guess it could be a replacement if you can remember is Carob and not chocolat....


----------

